# Tracking Magic - Ghosts and Graveyards for a Halloween Treat!



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for helping choose the cover! It's now available at Amazon and Smashwords:











Read a sample!

Here's the back blurb for the book:



> "Get Smart" meets "Ghost Busters!" A urban fantasy collection.
> 
> Five case files from Max Killian Investigations:
> 
> ...


Smashwords link: (https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12687)

Maria
www.BearMountainBooks.com


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

done!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm, the 'vote' button doesn't appear to be working for me...


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Nevermind, I voted!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I voted for Graveyard. It just seems like it's a little bit darker of a cover which seems to suit the story better. At least that's my 2 cents!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I voted!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!  The voting will continue into next week.  The last time it was a tie for most of the way until I reposted according to suggestions that I received.  We'll see what happens this time.  Most of the afternoon, two of the covers were at even, but they're starting to pull apart.  

A few of the blogs I follow will be posting about the poll this weekend, so there should be more votes!

Thanks again to everyone who stopped by and for the comments!

Maria


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I voted for the graveyard!
Delyse


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted. Best of luck with the book.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I went with the graveyard too, but all like like winners, Maria.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Voted for the Graveyard


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I went over to look at your description on smashwords so that I would have a good feel for the book before I voted and, please forgive me if I am out of line, but I think you might want to add more description to the book.  I got the feeling from looking at the cover choices that the books might be YA, but it doesn't really say in the description if it is an adult book or am I missing something?  So I didn't vote because I need more information and who knows?  I might have to just buy it and read it.  I did like the little ghost, it reminded me of Casper and I like Casper.  I guess that's why I thought it might be YA.  Am I way off track?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Brendan!  

It's suitable for YA.  I don't think I'd categorize it that way out the gate, but what do I know I'd either classify it as cozy fantasy or  humorous urban fantasy.

Sadly, Smashwords severely limits the amount of description that I'm allowed to provide (400 words or less).  I'm guessing that the description in this post and on the blog didn't help you any--which is good to know.  The "casper" comment may well be why so many people are voting for that cover!  

Thanks tons for your input.  I think if nothing else, I need to work on the description--and I'll start by updating it with "Humorous Urban Fantasy!"

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your vote and comments.  I'm planning at this point on leaving the poll up at least through Wed.  Last time I did this, with Executive Lunch, I had a "final" merge out of it.  This time, it looks like it may be a runoff between two covers (A and B at this point.)  I am making the little changes and starting to repost these "ideas" in the comments trail.  New opinions and more opinions are always welcome.    

As always, I am learning a lot--and grateful for the opportunity to work with so many fine people!  

For those of you flummoxed about why anyone would like "A" it appears the little ghost is the big hit.  For those of you flummoxed about why anyone would like "B" it appears the overall design is well-liked, but the fonts need some work to stand out more.  

Anyone interested, stay tuned, stop by and there should be "mock-ups" popping up now and then!

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I like cover B the best, but your name is hard to read because the font is so dark.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks  Kristen!  I've added that change and the poll is now in a runoff with the suggestions and two favorites.  Thanks everyone for taking time to vote.  

The "run-off" will be open until Wednesday (unless we have a huge winner or two big losers...)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!!  I've changed this post to be the announcement post for the book.  The suggestions were wonderful--thank you!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Due to SEVERAL requests, I have uploaded Cover A -- the cover originally in second place by about 2 votes (the one with the ghost). I do agree that Cover A is easier to read in the smaller sizes than the graveyard cover. And perhaps, because I am a cozy writer, Cover A is more appropriate. Either way--it's now available with Cover A for those of you wanting it!!!

The cover should update in my sig line automatically...but we'll see.

I posted the news on my blog as well.

Here's a link to the book and cover on Amazon (No, linkmaker didn't work. It hates me.)

http://www.amazon.com/Tracking-Magic-Killian-Investigations-ebook/dp/B003H4QZAU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275414093&sr=8-17

Thanks everyone!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I currently have two reviews for Tracking Magic up at Amazon, which has created something of a tie because one is good and one is bad.  I'd like to get a tie-breaker (or even better, enough opinions to chart the map!)  

If anyone is interested in a review copy, PM me.  Let me know if you're a new reviewer, an old hat, if you blog or review at Amazon.  I'm open to all of those things, but am especially interested in people who like short stories in the urban fantasy genre.  My works are generally "cozy" rather than horror--fun, whimsical and hopefully funny!

Tracking Magic is all about the same detective, Max Killian, and most of the stories take place in his native Texas...not necessarily the Texas we think we know, but an interesting one with elves, magic and mystery!

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

First thank you to all the reviewers who offered to review Tracking Magic or those of you who moved it up on the stack to read!  If there are others out there who would like a review copy, let me know.  There's room for a couple more!

Now then...experimental!!!!

The first story of Tracking Magic has been translated to...GREEK!!!!  This is really an experiment although I've always wanted my work to be available in many languages!!!    The translation for "Haunting Clues" is complete and I'm formatting it for Smashwords.  I only plan to offer it at Smashwords.  We'll see what the demand is like and what the feedback is.  The best news of all is that my translator also did the cover.  She did a fabulous job!!!

So watch this space.  I plan on releasing the Greek version in about a week.  It will cost 99 cents (the lowest I could do on Smashwords) and there may be some 50 percent off coupons...or some "pay what you think it is worth" promos coming up. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!

(Translator's Name:  Emman. George.  She did a FABULOUS job.)

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on branching out to other languages! It will be interesting to see what the feedback is. Why Greek and not Spanish or Italian or French? Just curious......

Did you get more reviews? I did buy this book but only read the first story so far because I have so many TBR's and don't often read short stories, but I do plan to get back to it and write a review eventually........

Also, why don't you have Executive Retention with the other books in your signature? Just wondering....

Okay, I am finished being a pest now.......have an awesome day!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Congrats on branching out to other languages! It will be interesting to see what the feedback is. Why Greek and not Spanish or Italian or French? Just curious......
> 
> Did you get more reviews? I did buy this book but only read the first story so far because I have so many TBR's and don't often read short stories, but I do plan to get back to it and write a review eventually........
> 
> ...


Greek chose me.  Basically a translator put out a call on Mobilereads--she wanted to try her hand at Dutch translation. Once she had some experience under her belt (resume building) she planned on charging. Trouble was she picked a large book and so...there were no opportunities left by the time I arrived. A very nice lady wanted to try her hand at Greek. Who am I to argue What with all the mythology in Greek stories, I thought Tracking Magic would tell well...

So anyway, we chatted for a while and decided to give it a go.

I have tried to talk my Japanese friend into doing one of my short stories, but not only is time an issue...so are the fantasy elements in the short stories. The stories in Sage are actually novellas so they are quite long and would be more work. I have a friend who is Chinese as well, but haven't managed to talk her into a translation either. I'd love to have a few translations, especially Spanish. And Chinese. And Japanese...

We'll see how this one goes. It was a lot of fun (for me anyway!)

Retention isn't in the sig because it doesn't FIT! I have to take one of the other books out, redo it so that it isn't a link or is a single link to my author page (and I have not figured out the code for that. Well, I have the code figured out *I think* but I have to do a graphic that lines up all the books and then attach it.)

I guess, now that you point it out, I really should do that. I'll put it on the plate for this weekend. Thanks for the reminder.

I hope you have great plans for the weekend!!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Multiple translations would be cool, despite all the time consuming aspects....keep us posted  

About the image links in the signature - while I have no idea how to do that and am clueless about the codes, I do see that other authors have done it with multiple titles and some where the images are larger than yours; Ed Patterson, for example. Maybe one of them would help you out with the "how to." Sometimes things we think are simple turn out to be quite a pain in the you know what. For instance, I can't figure out how to get a quote box of an earlier post in my posts and don't know what I am doing wrong, yet it can't be too difficult since everyone else seems to be able to do this without any problem.......Aghhhh!!!


----------



## Leslie_Ann (Jul 19, 2010)

Maria:

I love the cover!  And the premise is right up my alley.  Will definitely give this one a read.

Good luck with it!!
Leslie


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Multiple translations would be cool, despite all the time consuming aspects....keep us posted
> 
> About the image links in the signature - while I have no idea how to do that and am clueless about the codes, I do see that other authors have done it with multiple titles and some where the images are larger than yours; Ed Patterson, for example. Maybe one of them would help you out with the "how to." Sometimes things we think are simple turn out to be quite a pain in the you know what. For instance, I can't figure out how to get a quote box of an earlier post in my posts and don't know what I am doing wrong, yet it can't be too difficult since everyone else seems to be able to do this without any problem.......Aghhhh!!!


Luv, look to the top right corner of the post you want to quote. On the top right corner of each post is a little word "Quote" -- click that instead of reply. It will grab the post and put you in reply mode.



Leslie Ann, -- thanks!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Ha! I see you now have Executive Retention in your sig. Great job! LOL
Thanks for the instructions on the quote, but it doesn't work for me. I'm not sure why.... I think it may have worked last year a time or two, but has not worked at all this year...maybe my notebook pc or AOL is a little wonky........


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You can manually copy/paste what you want to quote into a reply box. Then surround it with


> paste stuff


When you're in reply, there's a little box on the second line of options that looks like a comic strip quote. That will put the code in that I wrote above -- then you just paste in whatever you want to quote! (The quote box is next to the # box on the second line, almost at the end!)

Maria


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations on the great review by Red Adept today.

http://redadeptreviews.com/

I hope it helps you sell a thousand books in the next few days.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Ditto what Ricky said! Here's hoping that a terrific review from Red Adept equals a fantastic jump in sales! 

Thanks for you help with the quote thing....hasn't worked in the past, so I have just copied and pasted, instead when needed....I will still keep trying...could be something wonky in my pc/aol configuration. When I first joined KB last summer, I had trouble with receiving email notifications of posts and PM's. This year I receive most of them, but every so often, it will skip one or two, or I will get it two weeks later. Also, I am not able to click on anything in the email (nothing is highlighted) and get taken directly to the post like I do with posts from a thread I am tracking on the Amazon forum. Am I supposed to be able to do that, do you know? Just wondering..... Again, thanks for your help


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Ricky--1000 copies! That would be a lot of copies.  How long do I have to get there    I was...THRILLED with the review!!!  Still am!!!

Thanks Luv.  No, the links are hot when you see them in email, not from Kindleboards.  Amazon only allows linkable product links and I'm not sure if those are stripped for email notification.  Probably.  I generally just visit the various boards because I'm on so many.  If I received emails for all of them my box would explode.  

Few more touch-ups and the Greek version will be ready!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Check out this VERY lovely cover done by Katerina Vamvasaki for the Greek version of Haunting Clues:



We're doing some final checks on the text, layout, etc. I'll post the Greek description here shortly and the link to where the story can be purchased (hint: It's going to be 99 cents at Smashwords.) I'm thinking about listing it as "pay what you think it is worth" because it is a single short story and I can't price it at 49 cents due to the overhead costs at Smashwords. That doesn't solve the problem though, because I think the minimum is still 99 cents!

Update: Here is the buy link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19523

After some investigation: PDF works best on Sony devices. If you know how to embed a font, the ePUB works well; if not, the accents don't show correctly. This is also a problem for Adobe Editions (accents are changed to question marks.) There's not a lot I can do about this as the reader has to support the fonts. I'm thinking about solutions, but for now, check out the PDF!

The HTML appears to be good as well. That came out nice and clean! The .mobi file looks good on my Kindle for PC as well.

I owe a great deal of thanks to Emman. George for the translation work she did!!! (Because obviously I could not have done this on my own. Because obviously she is dedicated and talented--and professional.)

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Very cute cover, Maria. I think the shadowed font used for the title is a real attention-getter....I like it! 
Good luck with sales


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you!  I really liked the font as well. 

I was going to post the blurb for the story in Greek, but I don't think the characters will show properly...darn.  Darn. 

I was able to actually post the Greek description at smashwords.  Each character counts as about 3 characters so it's short.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

It's time for Halloweeeeeen!!! If you're looking for ghost stories...cozies, not horror, then these may be the stories for you!!!

Read a sample of Tracking Magic!

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

R.J. Keller made me think of my favorite Halloween song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY

I won't keep you in suspense:


Spoiler



Werewolves of London


----------

